# Look Ma, No Hands + Video



## VS_Goose

*Keeping it on the ground definitely reduces the risk to man and machine*

Where it seems like Quad FMX has dwindled a bit in recent years, the street stunting craze looks to be picking up speed, especially overseas. This talented individual looks to be part of a Russian stunt team called StuntEx Club.

To view the video, head here: Look Ma, No Hands + Video - ATV.com


----------

